# 1500.00 trail riding 27.5 bikes



## aluz79 (Jul 21, 2010)

hello everyone I'm 5'5" and I want to get a 27.5 trail bike and Im trying to stay within 1500.00
so far I have been looking online what are your suggestions

specialized fuse 27.5
trek roscoe 7
giant fathom 2
ragley marley 2
marin san quentin


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

Just ordered a Ragley myself, will be my second one. Love how steel rides for tech terrain.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

the san quentin is cool (i have one, am upgrading the fork after 3 months of riding) but up your budget 200 and git the ragley mmmbop. much better fork and very good deal. there is also a vitus 275 but i can't remember what it's called...








Ragley Mmmbop Hardtail Bike - Olive Green | Chain Reaction


Ragley Mmmbop Hardtail Bike - Olive Green - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## DoNotDisturb (Feb 15, 2021)

aluz79 said:


> hello everyone I'm 5'5" and I want to get a 27.5 trail bike and Im trying to stay within 1500.00
> so far I have been looking online what are your suggestions
> 
> specialized fuse 27.5
> ...


Fuse! Have one. Love it. Would not have rather had another hard tail trail bike


----------



## aluz79 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just saw more hardtails within my budget

vitus 27 sentier vr
sonder transmitter 

starting to see more youtube videos on ragley bikes seems pretty good


----------



## aluz79 (Jul 21, 2010)

with the prices of direct sales might have to go that route


----------



## white0935 (Jun 11, 2019)

Roscoes are decent hardtails to start out with, technically they are 27.5+ but I am sure others will chime in and say there are better out there..


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Commencal Meta HT
Nukeprooof Scout 275


----------



## FreuderLocks (May 20, 2010)

I have a commencal meta HT AM and love it, its a bit more than $1500 but worth the increase. My ex rides a Fuze comp 29, honestly i believe one of the best bikes at that price in the category given the spec. Both are excellent choices.
-Paul


----------



## 9'er (May 5, 2015)

I just went through a similar process last year. I ended up with the Spec Fuse due to specs and availability. I liked the Vitus and Nukeproof options but it seemed like they were out of stock eternally. The 2 i could find locally were the Roscoe 7 and Spec Fuse, I liked the Fuse better and it was a couple hundred cheaper than the Roscoe. No brainer for me. (Side note the Roscoe has a QR rear axle, the Fuse is a thru axle)

Just to throw more wrenches in the mix, my list included: Roscoe 7, San Quentin 2, Sync'r, Cujo 2/3, Mahuna, Kahuna, Fathom 2, Dispatch 9/60, Timberjack, Tokul 2, Wasatch Peak, Sentier 27 and Scout 275

These picks were based on a Hardtail (Trail Geo), Air spring, 1x and $1000-$1300 price range.


----------

